# audis in the park



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

this has always looked as a Winner Show .. what is it like ?


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Last year it was a lot of cars but little in the way of signs to find the place. Audi had an official stand and the TTOC gave me a load of back issues for free and some cake. The organiser apologised that so many catering vans had failed to turn up and my wife got a little bored.

I'll be going alone this year I reckon.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Pugwash69 said:


> Last year it was a lot of cars but little in the way of signs to find the place. Audi had an official stand and the TTOC gave me a load of back issues for free and some cake. The organiser apologised that so many catering vans had failed to turn up and my wife got a little bored.
> 
> I'll be going alone this year I reckon.


It was my sons birthday cake  
It's a fantastic show defo worth going


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> > Last year it was a lot of cars but little in the way of signs to find the place. Audi had an official stand and the TTOC gave me a load of back issues for free and some cake. The organiser apologised that so many catering vans had failed to turn up and my wife got a little bored.
> ...


OK did the vendors have any specials going on during the event?


----------



## markcawley (Jun 29, 2013)

I remember the cake lol...... And the que for a burger lol.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

It was a massive campsite, very full and the facilities were diabolical. The event itself was boring. Left early. Sorry.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Going again this year then Mullum?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Of course ! Just try stopping me ! :lol:


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

I've ordered my ticket


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

mullum said:


> It was a massive campsite, very full and the facilities were diabolical. The event itself was boring. Left early. Sorry.


Ditto!


----------



## 50 pennies (Sep 12, 2013)

Will be there


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Flyer says "biggest Audi event in Europe". I doubt that VERY much !


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

What's the views on a TTOC member turning up in an Audi that's not a TT, would I be banished to another area ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Templar said:


> What's the views on a TTOC member turning up in an Audi that's not a TT, would I be banished to another area ?


Should have left your TTour stickers on.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > What's the views on a TTOC member turning up in an Audi that's not a TT, would I be banished to another area ?
> ...


Good point Steve, only whipped them off Sunday gone. Are you going this year ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Not sure as i am offshore the week before, but we will see.
My stickers are still on..
Steve


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> ...
> My stickers are still on..
> Steve


They were a bitch to get off


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

missile said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Really  
Had mine all off within 40 mins. Mind, I had sealed the paintwork shortly after getting it, maybe that helped.


----------

